# [KDE] - Konsole & Schriftarten

## Martux

Hallo, ich möchte in der KDE  Konsole Schriften wie Helvetica, Arial, Tahoma benutzen. Leider bietet Konsole aber nur sehr wenige Schriften an. Wenn ich es mit dem qt-Parameter --fonts starte, gibt's folgenden Fehler:

```

marc@amarok ~ $ konsole --font helvetica

WARNING: The Qt option -fn, --font has no effect.

```

Warum dass denn? Habe diese Frage auch schon im KDE-Forum gestellt und bin dort auf einen Suse-user getroffen, bei dem es geht.Warum wusste er natürlich auch nicht.

Also Systemweit sind die og. Fonts installiert und zwar als PCF-Dateien.

Wäre nett, wenn Ihr Ideen habt.

----------

## franzf

Für Konsole kannste nur Schriften fester Breite auswählen...

----------

## Martux

Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit, das zu umgehen? Wieso gehts beim Suse-Kollegen?

Die Schriften sind alle so häßlich *Rotz und Wasser heul*

----------

## franzf

Gefällt dir "Bitstream Vera Sans Mono" nicht?  :Very Happy: 

Schau mal, welche Schriftarten das dann genau sind (unter SuSE)

Ich denke das sind schon "Monospace"...

----------

## Martux

Bitstream Vera Sans Mono wird halt langsam langweilig...

Ich kann doch nicht schauen, hab das doch im Forum gefragt... Und der gute Mann sagte er hätte Helvetica & Co zur Auswahl. Mir bleibt wohl nur die Ausqual  :Sad: 

----------

## franzf

Welche "Konsole" verwendest du?

Ich hab jetzt mal probiert...

```
nano -w ~/.kde/share/config/konsolepartrc
```

Da den DefaultFont-Eintrag anpassen, und ich habe in Yakuake den eingestellten Font  :Smile: 

Unter Konsole hat es leider nicht geklappt, evtl. muss man da noch was umstellen, aber wer verwendet denn noch Konsole  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Martux

franzf schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...aber wer verwendet denn noch Konsole
> 
> 

 

Na ich   :Surprised:  Bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden...

Gibts denn gute Alternativen, mit Tabs und Transparenz und so?

Yakuake? Noch nie gehört...

----------

## Martux

Ok, habe mir das mal angeguckt. Sieht gut aus und ich bin gerade beim emergen. 

Dein Tipp franzf, mit der konsolepartrc werde ich mal ausprobieren. Danke soweit  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Gibts denn gute Alternativen, mit Tabs und Transparenz und so?
> 
> Yakuake? Noch nie gehört...

 

Kennst du die Quake-Konsole? Tastendruck -> Konsole kommt von oben reingefahren...

Du hast auf allen Arbeitsflächen die gleiche Konsole. Schaut genauso aus wie die "Konsole", da der KPart "Konsole" verwendet wird.

Somit alles möglich: Transparenz, sämtliche Konsolen-Farbschemata...

Unmask es einfach mal und emerge es (emerge yakuake)

HF 

Franz

----------

## Martux

Ja, das sieht echt gut aus! Allerdings kann ich auch da keinen "Default Font" einstellen...

Hier mal meine konsolerc

```

[$Version]

update_info=konsole.upd:kde2.2/r1,konsole.upd:kde3.0/r1

[Desktop Entry]

ActiveSession=0

AllowResize=false

AutoResizeTabs=false

BlinkingCursor=false

CtrlDrag=true

CutToBeginningOfLine=false

DefaultSession=shell.desktop

DynamicTabHide=false

EnableBidi=false

EncodingName=Standard

Fullscreen=false

Height 1024=646

Height 768=636

LineSpacing=0

MatchTabWinTitle=false

SilenceSeconds=10

TabColor=0,0,0

TabViewMode=0

TerminalSizeHint=false

WarnQuit=true

Width 1024=813

Width 1280=964

XonXoff=false

bellmode=0

class=konsole-mainwindow#1

defaultfont=Sans Serif,13,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0

font=5

has frame=true

history=1000

historyenabled=true

keytab=default

schema=Transparent_lightbg.schema

scrollbar=2

tabbar=2

wordseps=:@-./_~

[KPrinter Settings]

ApplicationOptions=app-konsole-printexact,false,app-konsole-printfriendly,true,app-konsole-printheader,true

DialogReduced=true

PrintCommand=

Printer=HP-DeskJet-5652-hpijs

[Notification Messages]

ConfirmCloseSession=false

[TipOfDay]

RunOnStart=false

TipLastShown=2005,6,13,8,41,30

```

und die konsolepartrc:

```
[Desktop Entry]

use_konsole_settings=true

```

Keine Fonts, nirgends... Wie sieht denn dieser Eintrag bei Dir genau aus?

Ok ok, habe die Zeile

```

defaultfont=Sans Serif,13,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0

```

Hat aber keinen Effekt, was ich da eintrage (& natürlich Konsole neustarte)

----------

## franzf

meine konsolepartrc:

```

[Desktop Entry]

BlinkingCursor=false

LineSpacing=0

bellmode=0

defaultfont=Georgia,10,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0

encoding=0

font=3

has frame=false

history=0

historyenabled=true

keytab=0

schema=WhiteOnBlack.schema

scrollbar=2

use_konsole_settings=false

wordseps=:@-./_~

```

----------

## Martux

Es hat keinen Effekt, was ich unter defaultfont= eintrage. Weder Yakuake noch Konsole beachten diese Einstellung.Auch Yakuake hat nur die paar fonts, wie auch konsole.

----------

## franzf

Du musst das Terminal neu starten (also konsole oder yakuake)

In der konsolerc (nicht der konsolepartrc) hast du auch die Zeile "defaultfont". Hab da auch mal schnell geändert, und jetzt gehts auch mit konsole...

Weiß nicht was da bei dir falsch läuft...

----------

## franzf

Hier mal ein Screeny (ls -l im Home-Dir) mit Sanskrit 98 als Schriftart ^^ also dass du siehst _DASS_ es gehen sollte  :Wink: 

----------

## Martux

Also noch mal ganz langsam...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Du musst das Terminal neu starten (also konsole oder yakuake) 
> 
> 

 

Ist klar, hab ich auch jedesmal gemacht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In der konsolerc (nicht der konsolepartrc) hast du auch die Zeile "defaultfont". Hab da auch mal schnell geändert, und jetzt gehts auch mit konsole... 
> 
> 

 

Nein, in der konsolerc habe ich, obengenanntes stehen. Sprich: Dort ist die Zeile defaultfont aufgeführt.

In der konsolepartrc nicht. Doch auch wenn ich dort die defaultfont-Zeile einfüge, kein Ergebnis. 

Das ganze mache ich im KDE-Unterverzeichnis meines Benutzers, weil es ja auch dessen "Konsole" ist.

Jetzt kann ich mir nur noch vorstellen, dass die Schriftarten auch die des Benutzers sein müssen.

Kann mal jemand im Konqueror fonts:/ eingeben und mir sagen ob er dort helvetica, arial usw. als Benutzerschriftarten drin hat? Und ob es PCF oder TTF- Dateien sind? 

Danke, franzf für Deine rege Anteilnahme und yakuake  :Wink: [/quote]

----------

## franzf

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Kann mal jemand im Konqueror fonts:/ eingeben und mir sagen ob er dort helvetica, arial usw. als Benutzerschriftarten drin hat? Und ob es PCF oder TTF- Dateien sind?

 

Helvetica ist bei mir PCF...

Sorry... Helvetica ist System-Schrift, nicht Persönlich...

----------

## Martux

franzf schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Helvetica ist bei mir PCF... 
> 
> Sorry... Helvetica ist System-Schrift, nicht Persönlich...
> ...

 

Ja! Genau so ist es bei mir auch. Arghh! In dieser Sache bin ich echt planlos...

Gruß, Marcus

PS: Netter Avatar, franzf, bist Du das? Klettern ist cool  :Wink: 

----------

## incensed

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Ich wollte ebenfalls eine PCF-Schriftart haben, die nicht in der Auswahl stand.

Und so hab ichs hin bekommen:

 - Schriftart.pcf.gz ins Verzeichnis /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/ kopiert

 - mkfontdir /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/

 - X-Server neu starten

Viel Erfolg.

----------

